# Camaro and Trans-Am Burnout



## Houghwya (Feb 15, 2010)

I took these pictures over the summer at a local burnout competition and thought that I would share. Please leave some C&C


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm partial to the subject (performance vehicles), so I think they're cool, BUT they are kind of washed out and could use a little processing to make them stand out.


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 15, 2010)

Its nice  There's room for processing improvement though.
Body of mine shoots anything with wheels that uses fuel: Point & Shoot Photography I think he can give you a pretty decent feedback.
Good Luck


----------



## Houghwya (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, However i'm not exactly sure what I can do to make the pictures stand out more because of the dark colors. Would appreciate some help onto how to further process them.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 16, 2010)

makes me miss my firebird...wish i had the money i spent on her to pay for the photography equipment i want now


----------



## Augphoto (Feb 16, 2010)

Hybrid Designz said:


> makes me miss my firebird...wish i had the money i spent on her to pay for the photography equipment i want now



Ditto!


----------



## Houghwya (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's another one for you firebird fans  It was probaly one of the nicer cars that were there!


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 16, 2010)

wish i still had my firebird shots of the hue burnouts i would do for people


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 18, 2010)

Houghwya said:


> Thanks, However i'm not exactly sure what I can do to make the pictures stand out more because of the dark colors. Would appreciate some help onto how to further process them.


I was thinking of something like this.


----------



## just x joey (Feb 27, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Houghwya said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, However i'm not exactly sure what I can do to make the pictures stand out more because of the dark colors. Would appreciate some help onto how to further process them.
> ...




VERY NICE processing. Do this to the other car!


----------

